

What hosting service to use? - grigy

What are some hosting services that successful web applications are running on? For example a social network application with requirements for solid data storage, scalability and performance.
======
Travis
I use linode VPS. Similar to the rackspace suggestion. Although it's a VPS, it
can resize in under a half hour. So if you have constant scalability
requirements (don't need to spin up/down during the day), I love it.

I run a friends' site at MediaTemple, which handles all the scalability
aspects for you. But he doesn't get much traffic (not enough to really impress
me WRT their scalability), but they advertise that they'll handle as much
traffic as you need.

------
singer
<http://www.RackspaceCloud.com>

------
iamdave
AWS?

<http://aws.amazon.com/>

